

JSON is now a formal international data processing standard - Zikes
http://ecma-international.org/publications/files/ECMA-ST/ECMA-404.pdf

======
bdfh42
But no agreed "solution" for dates - that would have been nice.

~~~
mherkender
I disagree, it would be a disaster.

People can barely agree how to store dates independently of JSON, choosing one
would be add extra work for implementers, probably not be used by people who
prefer other date formats, make JSON un-eval-able, fragment implementations
between those that support dates and those that not, and hurt it's reputation
as a consistent, simple format.

~~~
prodigal_erik

      new Date(2013, 9, 9)
    

is eval-able, though of course Javascript is hampered by having standardized a
clumsy API that predates Joda-Time (e.g., days are one-based but months are
zero-based) and it's far too late to get JSON implementations to support any
constructor or function calls.

Also odd that the spec only has the railroad diagrams from json.org, when any
implementor would find the BNF grammar more code-ready and probably easier to
follow.

